# Urban B.O.B



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The "get me home" kit.

I chose a Russian gas mask bag to house mine,I keep it behind the tool box and med kit in the trunk.the bag is approximately 6"X4"X12"

Small Pistol,50 rounds of ammo[I chose a worn but reliable Russian Makarov .380,but my next choice was a Throated and tuned Jennings .22.]

Mini med kit,it has just enough for one person one time,you can cram a LOT into an Altoids tin if you pack the bandages outside in a zip lock!

A Mag-lite..actually,I just swapped mine out for an LED,its brighter and lasts three times as long.

Buck 110.

Multi-tool.Leatherman,not Gerber please.

4" Creasant adjustable wrench.[You'd be surprised!]

A combo screwdriver[you know,it flips between Phillips and straight heads.]

Air Force survival/hunting knife.[Pack your own kit Rambo!]its fine for here.

Magnesium fire starter.

A pack of smokes/Lighter.

A crappy 2$ poncho from the truck stop.

1 MRE.

I still have an inch or two left,what did I miss?:scratch


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Get home training*

I conducted the first survival test with my wife yesterday. Since we live close to a major national park, I decided to utilize the vast wilderness area for our test. I equipped my wife with a compass , a flint stone and a small knife. I dropped her off about fifteen miles into the interior of the park at dusk with a hand drawn map. I am allowing her 72 hours to get home without being detected. I guess I will just have to rough it here and cook my own meals until she returns. I think 72 hours is more than an adequate amount of time for a 63 year old woman wearing flip flops to hike out.
What do you think?

:wave:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillM said:


> I conducted the first survival test with my wife yesterday. Since we live close to a major national park, I decided to utilize the vast wilderness area for our test. I equipped my wife with a compass , a flint stone and a small knife. I dropped her off about fifteen miles into the interior of the park at dusk with a hand drawn map. I am allowing her 72 hours to get home without being detected. I guess I will just have to rough it here and cook my own meals until she returns. I think 72 hours is more than an adequate amount of time for a 63 year old woman wearing flip flops to hike out.
> What do you think?
> 
> :wave:


See, I told this forum...Kentuckians have such KEWL senses of humor!!!


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Be sure to let us know how effective her latest "skinning technique" is, when she gets home.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

BillM said:


> I conducted the first survival test with my wife yesterday. Since we live close to a major national park, I decided to utilize the vast wilderness area for our test. I equipped my wife with a compass , a flint stone and a small knife. I dropped her off about fifteen miles into the interior of the park at dusk with a hand drawn map. I am allowing her 72 hours to get home without being detected. I guess I will just have to rough it here and cook my own meals until she returns. I think 72 hours is more than an adequate amount of time for a 63 year old woman wearing flip flops to hike out.
> What do you think?
> 
> :wave:


 Kind of reminds of the scene from the move "On Deadly Ground":

_My guy in D.C. tells me that we are not dealing with a student here, we're dealing with the Professor. Any time the military has an operation that can't fail, they call this guy in to train the troops, OK? He's the kind of guy that would drink a gallon of gasoline so he could piss in your campfire! You could drop this guy off at the Arctic Circle wearing a pair of bikini underwear, without his toothbrush, and tomorrow afternoon he's going to show up at your pool side with a million dollar smile and fist full of pesos. _


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

That was one of my favorite movie quotes ever. Thanks for reminding me. Made me laugh.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Magus... how about water? Or at least something to purify any sources you find? Unless you're never more than a few (walking) hours from home... and in that case then the MRE probably could be replaced with a snack (Cliff, etc.) bar or 2.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Maybe I could cram in a couple of cans of soda or a liter of water.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

maybe Datrex or Mainstay (3600kcal) bar instead of MRE & one of those $8 water filter 'straws'?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Will probably be worthless in the future, but how about a couple of $20.00s


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Expeditioner said:


> Kind of reminds of the scene from the move "On Deadly Ground":
> 
> _My guy in D.C. tells me that we are not dealing with a student here, we're dealing with the Professor. Any time the military has an operation that can't fail, they call this guy in to train the troops, OK? He's the kind of guy that would drink a gallon of gasoline so he could piss in your campfire! You could drop this guy off at the Arctic Circle wearing a pair of bikini underwear, without his toothbrush, and tomorrow afternoon he's going to show up at your pool side with a million dollar smile and fist full of pesos. _


I put that on my Netflix DVD queue! I am surprised that I have not already seen it because Steven Seagal is one of my favorite actors!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

sailaway said:


> Will probably be worthless in the future, but how about a couple of $20.00s


Might get ya a small snack at dunkin donuts!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

sailaway said:


> Will probably be worthless in the future, but how about a couple of $20.00s


I prefer a mixed assortment. Some small stuff for vending machines or stores that, with out the register, don't know how to make change... just give them enough to cover and let them keep the change and a few larger bills just in case.

Even if we know they are, or are about to be, worthless, sheeple might still be more than willing to take them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> maybe Datrex or Mainstay (3600kcal) bar instead of MRE & one of those $8 water filter 'straws'?


Great Idea,now I know what to do with that cigarette pack sized pouch on the bottom!


----------



## fat_frog (Oct 19, 2011)

BillM said:


> I conducted the first survival test with my wife yesterday. Since we live close to a major national park, I decided to utilize the vast wilderness area for our test. I equipped my wife with a compass , a flint stone and a small knife. I dropped her off about fifteen miles into the interior of the park at dusk with a hand drawn map. I am allowing her 72 hours to get home without being detected. I guess I will just have to rough it here and cook my own meals until she returns. I think 72 hours is more than an adequate amount of time for a 63 year old woman wearing flip flops to hike out.
> What do you think?
> 
> :wave:


How did she do? ...Or, was this a joke?


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Magus said:


> Great Idea,now I know what to do with that cigarette pack sized pouch on the bottom!


So it's been a few months, how has it worked out?

Jimmy


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned a condom.


----------

